# All-Wall Equipment is on facebook



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

All-Wall Equipment is on facebook and have been fairly active lately. 

Think about "liking" this page:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/AllWallEquipment?fref=ts


----------



## profinish (Jan 16, 2013)

New on Facebook, trying to figure out how it works..
Can I get suggestions please?
http://www.facebook.com/?sk=welcome#!/pages/Kennys-Paint-Works/332963980142829


----------

